# Falcon vs DR Wakefield



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Evening All,

At some point soon hopefully I will need my first large quantity of coffee beans. At the beginning I used Nordic Approach to get 2 bags, but they have closed their London warehouse.

The other 2 companies I have contacted are Falcon and DR Wakefield. I was wondering if people have any experience of either and what do you recommend.

My first impression is that Falcon are far more responsive to emails and have provided me basic dispatch costs and answered questions quickly. They don't have a minimum order (whereas DR is 5 bags), but for Falcon a half palette would be 5 bags anyway. Seems pointless to order less than that to maximise postage efficiency.

Any thoughts appreciated.

Phil.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

I can only speak for Falcon not having used DRW. Falcon have been faultless for me with information, advice and guidance, samples and ultimately a very swift delivery service.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

You will probably end up using both. I do, and a few others plus some direct trade.

Personally I tend to favour DRW but I couldn't really tell you why! I am sure you'll be happy with either.

Go with your gut unless you really favour some samples.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks @CJV8 and @BlackCatCoffee.

Heard back from DR and they charge £120 for a pallet of up to 10 bags.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Dartmoor Coffee said:


> Thanks @CJV8 and @BlackCatCoffee.
> 
> Heard back from DR and they charge £120 for a pallet of up to 10 bags.


 You may also find the minimum order a bit fierce.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I do not pay that for delivery from DRW. I guess it must depend where in the country you are.

You could of course arrange your own collection from them, it will generally be cheaper but you will likely still have to pay a fee for them to pick and pallet it.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

Dartmoor Coffee said:


> Heard back from DR and they charge £120 for a pallet of up to 10 bags.


 That seems a bit more than I would have expected. Falcon charge me £102+vat for a half pallet delivery (1 - 6 bags) and £113+vat for a full pallet (7 - 10 bags), and that's up to the Scottish Highlands so not exactly just round the corner. Speaking to the previous owner of our roaster, delivery charges from Falcon were £65 and £85 respectively to north west Kent (presumably +vat).


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Olam have got back to me with shipping charges from quarter to full pallets. All very reasonable but a little quirky (A half pallet extended economy would be cheaper than a quarter pallet next day but there is not an economy and extended economy option for quarter pallets). They also offered to see if they could DHL it cheaper as it's only a small quantity so a very good service really.

There should be no VAT charge on delivery as the products you are buying are zero VAT rated and therefore there is no VAT paid on delivery (delivery charge VAT is calculated at the same rate as items being delivered). The only reason there would be VAT would be if the supplier charged you a picking service and didn't separate that from the shipping cost.


----------



## Ethical Addictions Coff (Sep 24, 2020)

We buy very little to be honest as we're bringing in our own beans. But both Falcon and DRW are good and friendly to deal with, it depends what you're looking for, the problem you may find is that they really want to deal big quantities (full pallets or more) and so they're not inclined to chase after smaller sales and make shipping attractive etc. As far as who to use - choose your orgin and flavour profile and go from there, and who do you connect with relationally, as business is about people at the end of the day.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I used to use a local haulage company and it was £50 for 6 bags.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks - when beans are required I shall look around for quotes.


----------



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

I have been dealign with Dave from D R Wakefield and have found him nothing short of outstanding. Helpful in replying to all emails and when a certain coffee may not be available his knowledge (as you would want/expect is second to none). We are lucky in that we are 20 miles down the road so go and collect it ourself. No charge for this and as long as they know when you're coming then it's there and ready for you to pick up. They will bring it out to your van/truck car so you can just transfer it over. Nice and simple.

I will add as well that our first order they allowed us to do 3 bags. Not their normal practice but as I say, they are helpful and should accommodate if you're small as long as you can increase perhaps on your next order.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Chris_on_caffeine Falcon are £55 I think for a Pallet, or up to 6-7 bags.


----------

